# Chris Horner.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

You're welcome:

chris horner Videos & Clips | OregonLive.com

Start with this one:
Chris Horner prepares for the Tour de France - Video | OregonLive.com


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> You're welcome:
> 
> chris horner Videos & Clips | OregonLive.com
> 
> ...


Your post reminds me of this. Seinfeld - George Loves Tony - YouTube

I like Horner too, but I think you love him.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

El Scorcho said:


> I like Horner too, but I think you love him.


I also love Don Henley.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Glenn Frey is the Eagle I'm in love with. 

Smugglers blues - YouTube


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Uggggghh............please, get a room!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It's becoming clearer every day that the story of this year's Vuelta is going to be written on Saturday. I for one will be watching.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

piano said:


> Uggggghh............please, get a room!


agreed


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think Chris has a secret weapon...it's that grin he wears when he's riding hard. You know they say that facial expression can reinforce or even create a mood. Forcing a smile can improve your mood. Frowning can worsen your mood. My theory is that grimacing make hard efforts feel harder, and smiling or grinning can make them seem less hard.... It certainly looks that way from the outside...









Try it next time your doing a hard effort doing intervals or climbing. Smile and think how much you like what you're doing.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

28 seconds back....lookin good!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> I think Chris has a secret weapon...it's that grin he wears when he's riding hard. You know they say that facial expression can reinforce or even create a mood. Forcing a smile can improve your mood. Frowning can worsen your mood. My theory is that grimacing make hard efforts feel harder, and smiling or grinning can make them seem less hard.... It certainly looks that way from the outside...
> Try it next time your doing a hard effort doing intervals or climbing. Smile and think how much you like what you're doing.


I think Horner's gonna win it on Saturday as Nibali has been spending too much time dwelling on negatives - long transfers, finish line interviews and stuff like that. When did Horner waste any energy on negatives? With his attitude, his age and his permanent grin he's got Nibali mentally defeated. I'll be watching him turn the screw.



> Try it next time your doing a hard effort doing intervals or climbing. Smile and think how much you like what you're doing.


For my whole life of intervals and hills I've refused to use negative terms like pain, hurt or steep define them. Hills and interval efforts are there to make me stronger. Others in the training group would moan about how the upcoming hill was going to hurt - and they were right and I was going to make sure it hurt them. Not once did they get to the top of the hill in front of me. They were in pain; I was becoming stronger.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

looigi said:


> I think Chris has a secret weapon...it's that grin he wears when he's riding hard. You know they say that facial expression can reinforce or even create a mood. Forcing a smile can improve your mood. Frowning can worsen your mood. My theory is that grimacing make hard efforts feel harder, and smiling or grinning can make them seem less hard.... It certainly looks that way from the outside...
> 
> View attachment 286553
> 
> ...


So Thomas Voeckler please take note


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Thomas Voeckler is in a different category. His grimaces and facial expressions are to make US smile.


----------

